# The house of 100 hammers ( at least )



## mmcmdl (Jul 27, 2021)

I'm taking it I need this many hammers ?


----------



## Aukai (Jul 27, 2021)

Missing the pictures, but I need a brass hammer...


----------



## mmcmdl (Jul 27, 2021)

Aukai said:


> Missing the pictures, but I need a brass hammer...


I may just have an extra one Mike . Go figure .


----------



## Papa Charlie (Jul 27, 2021)

99 hammers and counting


----------



## benmychree (Jul 27, 2021)

Without pictures, they do not exist!


----------



## wachuko (Jul 27, 2021)

I came here to be amazed by the photos of all of these hammers... 

Only to find out that he is already down to 99... and no photos!!


----------



## benmychree (Jul 27, 2021)

wachuko said:


> I came here to be amazed by the photos of all of these hammers...
> 
> Only to find out that he is already down to 99... and no photos!!


I think its shameful!


----------



## mmcmdl (Jul 27, 2021)

*Pics or it ain't so !   *


----------



## Superburban (Jul 27, 2021)

wachuko said:


> I came here to be amazed by the photos of all of these hammers...
> 
> Only to find out that he is already down to 99... and no photos!!


Hang around, he still has more cabinets to look in.


----------



## Dhal22 (Jul 28, 2021)

100 Elle McPherson sans clothing photos.  Oh wait,  I lost one,  99 of them.


----------



## sycle1 (Jul 28, 2021)

99 Invisible hammers hanging on the wall and if one invisable hammer acidentaly falls, did it actually exist without pics at all? mmm?


----------



## Aukai (Jul 28, 2021)

I'll bring this over here too.


----------



## RandyWilson (Jul 28, 2021)

When you finish inventorying the hammers, come help with tame my harbor freight tape measure collection.


----------



## mmcmdl (Jul 28, 2021)




----------



## sycle1 (Aug 12, 2021)

Then there is this!!


----------



## Aukai (Aug 12, 2021)

Tape measures are like glasses....where did I put it down..... I bought a lot of 12 off of ebay, one of my better ideas


----------



## sycle1 (Aug 12, 2021)

I agree can never have too many of those pesky varmits! I have at least 12 of em. LOL!


----------

